# Export Fosters = Crown Lager ?



## Good Dr.

I was talking to a wine maker and he said that the Fosters Lager that is exported is the same as the Crown Lager we have here. I can't get any export fosters to test this with, and no searches have yielded any appropriate results.

Does anyone know if this is actually true or not?


----------



## brettprevans

im pretty sure we dsont actually export fosters, that its BUL overseas. Thirsty can tell us.


----------



## Bribie G

Fosters in the UK is brewed by Heineken AKA the late Scottish Courage. I believe in N America it's brewed in Canada and in Europe it's going to be brewed by the Turkish Efes Pilsen group. Maybe we export to Asia.


----------



## Thirsty Boy

we do export Fosters - and the information is so close to accurate as to not be worth nit picking about.


----------



## bum

I can't say anything about whether it is the same beer or not but in the US I did see green cans of "Fosters Export" - this is a different beer to the beer we think of when we think "Fosters" and could very easily be Crown (or a BUL version).


----------



## batemanbrewer

what's your source thirsty? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## DUANNE

i have been lead to believe in the past that fosters and crown ARE the same beer.the crown is a premium beer becouse it apperantly comes from the "crown" of the fermenter or some such thing.


----------



## brettprevans

batemanbrewer said:


> what's your source thirsty? If you don't mind me asking


tip for young players.....have a look at thirsty's personal statement..... evilbrewers inc.  ill let you do the math.


----------



## QldKev

citymorgue2 said:


> tip for young players.....have a look at thirsty's personal statement..... evilbrewers inc.  ill let you do the math.



what if I'm not that young?

QldKev


----------



## pokolbinguy

The also make "Fosters" in Ho Chi Minh City in Vietnam...found that out when I went into an "aussie" pub in HCMC and asked the Pommy owner why they heck they had such a shit beer on tap...his answer "its brewed around the corner so its cheap"...


----------



## chappo1970

citymorgue2 said:


> ..... evilbrewers inc.




OMG! OMG! OMG! There's a Megaswill brewer amongst the Brewhood! Quick everyone hide and turn the lights out! h34r:


----------



## batemanbrewer

citymorgue2 said:


> evilbrewers inc.



fosters/carlton/matilda?


----------



## boobiedazzler

So is the name Fosters on beer overseas not even owned by Fosters Group Limited? 

http://fosterswineestates.com/news/fosters...d-vietnam-.aspx


----------



## bum

bum said:


> I can't say anything about whether it is the same beer or not but in the US I did see green cans of "Fosters Export" - this is a different beer to the beer we think of when we think "Fosters" and could very easily be Crown (or a BUL version).


 

Sorry, just remembered the green cans were premium ale or some such.


----------



## batemanbrewer

boobiedazzler said:


> So is the name Fosters on beer overseas not even owned by Fosters Group Limited?
> 
> http://fosterswineestates.com/news/fosters...d-vietnam-.aspx



they would be brewed under license (BUL), like the becks, heineken, etc. brewed in Australia.


----------



## Bribie G

boobiedazzler said:


> So is the name Fosters on beer overseas not even owned by Fosters Group Limited?
> 
> http://fosterswineestates.com/news/fosters...d-vietnam-.aspx



Further info on the Wikipedia page. I actually wrote the "History" and "Australian Market" paragraphs a couple of years ago. The original Wiki page was completely UK-centric so it still needs a bit of a tickle up.


----------



## Good Dr.

So while it cant directly be the exact same stuff going into 2 fosters cans and crown bottles, taste wise could it be argued that its the same? Has anyone tasted Fosters recently?


----------



## [email protected]

Hi All

FYI Fosters is BUL in India by SABMiller...

Booz


----------



## Snowdog

In the U.S. I believe now Foster's is brewed in Texas and Georgia by 'Oil Can Brewing' which is in the SABMiller stable and they removed the 'imported' from the can. When it was imported to the states from Canada, they used to be advertised as 'imported' and they let the consumer assume it was imported from Australia. And the green can is 'Fosters Bitter' there.


----------



## brettprevans

batemanbrewer said:


> fosters/carlton/matilda?


I wont say that its CUB.....



Chappo said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! There's a Megaswill brewer amongst the Brewhood! Quick everyone hide and turn the lights out! h34r:


but they will still hear the bloop bloop bloop of our airlocks! Damn you airlocks *shakes frst*
and probably some giggling from all us drunks whilst trying to draw pictures on the face of someone whose passed out :icon_drunk:


----------



## Thirsty Boy

Snowdog said:


> In the U.S. I believe now Foster's is brewed in Texas and Georgia by 'Oil Can Brewing' which is in the SABMiller stable and they removed the 'imported' from the can. When it was imported to the states from Canada, they used to be advertised as 'imported' and they let the consumer assume it was imported from Australia. And the green can is 'Fosters Bitter' there.




good trick that - I remember all the whining when Heinekin started to be brewed here BUL... it wont be the same as the imported stuff after all - the imported stuff having been brewed BUL in NZ for years previously... it _was_ imported... nobody said anything about from where.



> fosters/carlton/matilda?



All the same company actually... and yes


----------



## boobiedazzler

You work for the megabrew company, you make the beer that makes the whole world sing? In that case I think I will have to ignore all the seemingly stellar advice you have written in the past  

Just kidding of course. It was your great write up on the brewing network site that first started my interest in going to AG BIAB. 

Must be pretty cool to work for a brewery, even if they do produce crap. Are you close to the action ?


----------



## Thirsty Boy

I shall attempt not to be insulted that you have just called what I do for a living crap... I prefer to think of it as beer that very accurately matches the desires and expectations of it's target audience and within those parameters is really quite well made... you are not the target audience.

I work in the brewhouse - and yes its pretty cool to work in a brewery, even though in this large an operation you are limited to one very small part of the process and you have no creative input at all - I still get to make beer for a living every day, and I like it. Plus big breweries pay a hell of a lot better than little breweries do


----------



## boobiedazzler

No, what I said was that it was pretty cool what you do for a living !


----------



## Wolfy

boobiedazzler said:


> Must be pretty cool to work for a brewery, even if they do produce crap.


It's not 'crap' if 98% of the beer-drinking-population swill it on a regular basis.
MegaBreweriesInc are very good at making a consistent and high quality product that caters for the demands of the mass-population - if they did not they'd be out of business.
It's just that some people are more _educated _and prefer something different.


----------



## haysie

boobiedazzler said:


> No, what I said was that it was pretty cool what you do for a living !




They bite hard dont they.


----------



## boobiedazzler

Wolfy said:


> It's not 'crap' if 98% of the beer-drinking-population swill it on a regular basis.



That's not a great reasoning, especially if my original comment is taken in the context of appearing in a beer-lovers forum. 



Wolfy said:


> MegaBreweriesInc are very good at making a consistent and high quality product that caters for the demands of the mass-population



Consistency does not equal high quality. Three-Minute-Noodles are an example of that. 



Wolfy said:


> It's just that some people are more educated and prefer something different.



'Educated' isn't really the term youre looking for. According to Wikipedia: 

<B>In its technical sense, education is the process by which society deliberately transmits its accumulated knowledge, skills and values from one generation to another.</B>

If we take that interpretation as rote (why not, its on wikipedia !) then the educated ones are the VB drinkers. 

The word 'learned' might be more concise.


----------



## hoohaaman

boobiedazzler said:


> That's not a great reasoning, especially if my original comment is taken in the context of appearing in a beer-lovers forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Consistency does not equal high quality. Three-Minute-Noodles are an example of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Educated' isn't really the term youre looking for. According to Wikipedia:
> 
> <B>In its technical sense, education is the process by which society deliberately transmits its accumulated knowledge, skills and values from one generation to another.</B>
> 
> If we take that interpretation as rote (why not, its on wikipedia !) then the educated ones are the VB drinkers.
> 
> The word 'learned' might be more concise.



You say all this and don't even brew traditionally!While I have nothing against new techniques or styles,I use a few myself.To question megabrew technique and procedure from a biab background is a bit rich.

Technically,you will never reach the parameters of those you despise.You can hide flaws in your procedure.Try that at the megabrews.

Consistency DOES EQUAL high quality,because that is what branding relies on.Whether good or bad.Is Chimay the same or as good,as 30 yrs ago?Is Westvleteren 12,10 ect.the same or as good,as 30 yrs ago?Was VB the same 30 yrs ago?or even 5 yrs ago?

Times change,new ingredients are sourced,sometimes for authenticity,mostly because of bean counters in the front office.But beers change,morph and even remain the same.


----------



## boobiedazzler

Do you brew TRADITIONALLY ?

Open vats ? 

Wild yeast ? 

Wormwood for bittering ? 

Enjoy you gruit, buddy. This wasn't about getting nasty.


----------



## manticle

I have a heart condition


----------



## hoohaaman

boobiedazzler said:


> Do you brew TRADITIONALLY ?
> 
> Open vats ?
> 
> Wild yeast ?
> 
> Wormwood for bittering ?
> 
> Enjoy you gruit, buddy. This wasn't about getting nasty.




Gee mate,you were such a shining light.Then THUMP.

OH well.

Yes,I do brew Traditionally.
Wormwood,gruit,orange peel,coriander etc all have been used when hops were to expensive to buy.

Your point?

All I was saying is that brewing ,is both old and new.

So quick to deride,yet equally as quick to take offense.THUMP

nasty?keep posting you will see nasty


----------



## Wolfy

boobiedazzler said:


> That's not a great reasoning, especially if my original comment is taken in the context of appearing in a beer-lovers forum.
> 
> Consistency does not equal high quality. Three-Minute-Noodles are an example of that.
> 
> 'Educated' isn't really the term youre looking for. According to Wikipedia:


This is a HomeBrewing forum (hence the name) and just because megaswill is not _generally _appreciated here it does not make the product 'crap', and that's the only context required for my comment.

If you actually read (and understand) what I said, at no time did I suggest or imply that consistency equals high quality, nor did I suggest or imply that many/any people that read these forums would consider it their beverage of choice.

'Educated' is the exact term I was looking for, and to quote the first sentence of your Wikipedia 'Education' page:
"_Education in the largest sense is any act or experience that has a formative effect on the mind, character or physical ability of an individual_"
I feel that the general consensus is that when a person acts to and experiences good micro or home beer that the effect on them will be formative and that they'll take that education into account when considering what beer they prefer. Again I feel that the general consensus is that most average-megaswill-drinkers have never even sampled good micro or home brewed beer and so in that regard they are very uneducated.

There are also about 10 other quotes from your Wikipedia page I could use, but from reading your comments here and in other threads, it seems that you're just in the mood to argue tonight, so it's not worth more effort.


----------



## hefevice

boobiedazzler said:


> Do you brew TRADITIONALLY ?
> 
> Open vats ?
> 
> Wild yeast ?
> 
> Wormwood for bittering ?
> 
> Enjoy you gruit, buddy. This wasn't about getting nasty.



...and forgeteth not the Bog Myrtle...


----------



## enoch1973

I love lamp...


manticle said:


> I have a heart condition


----------



## haysie

its great to revisit a shitfight thread on a sat night just to see "who`s visiting"

edit,, crown lager is ok but too expensive


----------



## bconnery

manticle said:


> I have a heart condition



I have one of those. 
I brew how I like...
OT, **** it, I can't even remember what it was now. 
I blame professional brewers. 
Or perhaps the glasses and glasses of mine and others homebrew...


----------



## boobiedazzler

Post #32: Wolfy says - If you actually read (and understand) what I said, at no time did I suggest or imply that consistency equals high quality




Youre right, I dont understand. Seven posts prior to that you said..... 




Post#25: Wolfy says - MegaBreweriesInc are very good at making a consistent and high quality product that caters for the demands of the mass-population




Between June 11th and June 12th you have contradicted yourself, havent you ?


----------



## Wolfy

boobiedazzler said:


> Youre right, I dont understand. Seven posts prior to that you said.....
> 
> Post#25: Wolfy says - MegaBreweriesInc are very good at making a consistent and high quality product that caters for the demands of the mass-population
> 
> Between June 11th and June 12th you have contradicted yourself, havent you ?


Maybe English is not your first language? The word 'and' is a logical and grammatical conjunction, the use of the word 'and' does not automatically imply that both statements are true.

Since you like Wikipedia so much ... lets go there ... start here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_conjunction
From which I borrowed this nice picture which might help you understand the logic of 'and':





'Possibility 1' is the circle on the left and 'Possibility 2' is the circle on the right, the red bit is the result of 'Possibility 1' *and *'Possibility 2'.
What you will note is that while both possibilities have some overlap (the 'and' part) both possibilities are *not *the same.
If 'and' implied that 'Possibility 1' equaled 'Possibility 2' (which is what you suggested I was saying) then both circles would overlap entirely and we'd just have one red circle (which is obviously not true).

Now lets turn to grammar and again to our friendly Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammatical_conjunction
I'll let you read that and just pull out one quoted example:
"_Both the cross country team *and *the swimming team are doing well._"
This suggests that the cross country team is doing well, so is the swimming team, it does not suggest that the cross country team is the same as the swimming team.

So when I said that "_MegaBreweriesInc are very good at making a consistent *and *high quality product that caters for the demands of the mass-population_", sure I was suggesting that CUB make a product that is both consistent and high quality (in terms of their market) but I didn't imply (as you suggested) that just because the product is consistent it must be high quality.
There are brewers/breweries who produce high quality products that are not consistent (which is part of their charm) and there are also brewers who produce consistent results that could not be classed as high quality products. Then there are those who produce both a consistent *and *high quality product.


haysie said:


> its great to revisit a shitfight thread on a sat night just to see "who`s visiting"


I'm having fun ... you go make/find your own!


----------



## tehdilgerer

ahhhh, so THIS is what happens when you drink fosters


----------



## [email protected]

Thirsty Boy said:


> I shall attempt not to be insulted that you have just called what I do for a living crap... I prefer to think of it as beer that very accurately matches the desires and expectations of it's target audience and within those parameters is really quite well made... you are not the target audience.
> 
> I work in the brewhouse - and yes its pretty cool to work in a brewery, even though in this large an operation you are limited to one very small part of the process and you have no creative input at all - I still get to make beer for a living every day, and I like it. Plus big breweries pay a hell of a lot better than little breweries do



+1 here


----------



## hirns

BEERHOG said:


> i have been lead to believe in the past that fosters and crown ARE the same beer.the crown is a premium beer becouse it apperantly comes from the "crown" of the fermenter or some such thing.




I asked my cousin's husband about this once as he works as a chemist of some description for Calton. He said that VB and Crown are the same beer, the difference in the final product is that the Crown in simply aged longer. 

Hirns


----------



## QldKev

hirns said:


> I asked my cousin's husband about this once as he works as a chemist of some description for Calton. He said that VB and Crown are the same beer, the difference in the final product is that the Crown in simply aged longer.
> 
> Hirns



ummm this is the current thread?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry866354


----------

